# Notebook eigenbau



## Jason1577 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

habe da mal ne bescheidene Frage.
Kann man sich ein Notebook selbst zusammen tüfteln?
Wenn ja, wo kann man solche Teile bestellen und worauf muss man achten?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

Das gibt es an sich nicht, da die Teile nur dann erschwinglich sind, wenn man als Hersteller größere Mengen bestellt. Außerdem passt nicht jedes Board zu jedem Gehäuse, vor allem wegen der ganzen Anschlüsse. Es gibt da aber einen Hersteller, auf dessen Basis einige kleinere Hersteller "Baukastenartig" RELATIV viel Freiheit beim Zusammenstellen lassen - die Frage ist, wie exakt Du selber was raussuchen willst.

Was kannst Du denn ausgeben, was genau brauchst Du?

Solche Hersteller sind neben Dell / ALienware zB auch mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks oder http://www.notebookguru.de oder DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Home#


----------



## Jason1577 (12. Dezember 2011)

sagen wir mal so.
Ich möcht gerne z.b. für 400€ etwas bessers, als das was der Discounter bereitstellt..Berlet ect.
Oder ist dies nur bei Desktop PC´s möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

Das kannst Du vergessen, da die Notebooks für nur 400€ eh schon massiv von Massenproduktion profitieren. Ansonsten wären solche Notebooks für 400€ nämlich deutlich schwächer, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass man davon mindestens zB 10.000 Stück verkauft. Aber jetzt auch noch selber zusammenbauen, was kaum einer macht, UND dannauch noch eine bessere Leistung erwarten ist an sich unmöglich.

Der Eigenbaumarkt wiederum ist quasi gar nicht vorhanden, weil es bei Notebooks eben schwieriger ist und auch kaum verbindliche Normen gibt, dazu noch die Platzprobleme im Gegensatz zu einem PC.


----------



## mySN.de (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Es sind auch 200,- € Barebones verfügbar.
Einen i3 und 4GM RAM + 500GB HDD noch on top und du hast dein Eigenbau.
Du wirst sicherlich 25-30,- € sparen.
Der Nachteil: Kein zentraler Servicepartner, der vorab etwas tauscht und im Gewährleistungs - Streitfall ein massives Problem mit der Beweislast.


----------



## Murdoch (13. Dezember 2011)

Was hat denn ein Barebone mit nem Laptop zu tun? Serh portabel so ein Barebone.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Ein Barebone ist einfach nur "Gehäuse mit Board und Netzteil", das kann man auch bei Laptops so nennen - das wird er wohl meinen. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, sich da extra einen anderen begriff auszudenken   Wenn einer jetzt aber pauschal fragen würde "ich suche einen Barebone", würde man natürlich an einen kleinen PC denken - aber da es hier um Notebooks geht, dürfte ja klar sein, was gemeint ist. 


Aber ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass man dann für 400€ ein wirklich nennenswert besseres Notebooks zusammenstellen kann, vor allem ist dann auf keinen Fall Windows dabei, bei den 400€-Notebooks idR aber schon. Dazu halt eh noch die Sache mit der Gewährleistung/Garantie, die im Streitfall dann komplizierter wird. Es gibt nämlich Notebooks bis 400€ "sogar" mit nem core i3 / i3-2, 500GB und 4GB RAM und noch windows dabei, zB: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530, Core i3-370M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (AH530MF512DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und ich hab noch 2-3 andere gefunden.

Kann man da mit Selberbauen wirklich sparen? Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht... einen mobilen core i3 (der auch verfügbar ist) selber beschaffen kostet aktuell ab 125€, ne 500GB HDD (verfügbar) 90€, 4GB RAM 20€ - das sind schon über 220€. Wenn der Barebone dann noch 200€ kostet, hat man also schon mehr ausgegeben als zB für den Fujitsu und noch nicht mal windows dabei...


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Dezember 2011)

Den AH530 kann ich einem sehr ans Herz legen, da kann man allerdings auch noch etwas sparen, bsp wie ich es gemacht hab. 

AH530 grundversion gekauft ( Intel P6300, 2gb, 250gb HDD ) 269€
Auf ebay billig nen Core I5 schiesen 
Bsp Core I5 420M = 64€
4GB Ram kaufen = 17€

= 350€ 

Ich hatt halt noch ne 500GB Platte rumfliegen und Win 7 ebenso. 

Aber billiger bekommste kein Laptop mit dieser Austattung ( Bluetooth, 150mbit Wlan, DVD Brenner, SD Kartenleser, Express Card Slot, HDMI, VGA, LAN, Webcam, 3 USB 2.0 ) Das Gehäuse ist alles andere als billig, hochwertiger Hochglanz Lack mit Holoflakes, Die Tastatur ist nen Traum und hat nen Ziffernblock, und ist auch noch Spritzwasser geschützt, TFT Ist vollkommen Ok für den Preis, zwar nen Hochglanz Display aber ich mag die eh lieber. Akku Laufzeit ist vollkommen okay, 3 stunden Videos schauen mit aktiven Wlan kein problem.   

Und der Austausch von der CPU und Ram ist spielend leicht, durch ne große Service klappe kommt man sehr leicht an alle bauteile dran. Kühleistung vom Kühler ist auch ausreichen bis hin zum Quadcore.


----------

